# Final Pen of the Year. A Game of Thrones inspired pen.



## spindlecraft (Dec 30, 2014)

A few weeks back I got a custom request for a pen. He wanted it to be a Game of Thrones inspired pen. I've never seen the show, but I did some research on it, and this is what I came up with.

Apparently there are different "clans" or "sigels" in the show. This pen is inspired by the "Lannister" sigel, who are rich with gold. Their crest is a lion, and their colors are red and gold.

This pen utilizes a red & gold trustone blank, with the Victorian rollerball kit. I found a local gentleman that has a laser engraver to do a custom engraving into the side of the blank, which I then hand-painted with some metallic gold paint.

Overall, I love how it came out - but am nervous as heck to give it to the client. The cap blank is razor thin against the brass, and one wrong move and it's gonna shatter.

Either way, I hope he loves it!


----------



## Trey (Dec 30, 2014)

Wow.  I mean WOW!
The kit may be fragile as hell, but you finished this one with class.  Never watched the series either, however I'm guessing you'd find something like that in there.  Well done!  If your client doesn't love it, send it to me, and I'll put it in a case and admire it for you.


----------



## stonepecker (Dec 30, 2014)

THAT is ART.

You did yourself proud.
That is a pen that should never leave the desk.
Find a great box to display it in and maybe it will never get broken.

I really like this pen.


----------



## bobjackson (Dec 30, 2014)

Fantastic. Great job.


----------



## mike4066 (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm more of a house stark fan,  but as a fan of game of thrones I think you nailed it. 

It looks like something Tywin would carry.


----------



## mark james (Dec 30, 2014)

I think it would be best to keep it!  Brainstorm for another for the client :tongue::tongue::tongue:.

Really Beautiful job!


----------



## Argo13 (Dec 30, 2014)

Sharp! Really good Mark!


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Dec 30, 2014)

mike4066 said:


> I'm more of a house stark fan,  but as a fan of game of thrones I think you nailed it.
> It looks like something Tywin would carry.


Haven't seen the HBO series but have read(audioed?) all the books.  As Mike said, it looks like something that House of Lannister would have.

Great work.

Edit: Meant to ask, did you have the metal parts engraved as well as the plastic?


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 30, 2014)

Awesome work.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Dec 30, 2014)

Sweeeeeeet!


----------



## socdad (Dec 30, 2014)

Great looking pen!


----------



## Argo13 (Dec 30, 2014)

Argo13 said:


> Sharp! Really good Mark!




Sorry, I mean John. Still fantastic!


----------



## anthonyd (Dec 30, 2014)

That is so cool!


----------



## Oldredbeard (Dec 30, 2014)

That baby is awesome.


----------



## Mike211 (Dec 31, 2014)

WOW!!!


----------



## spindlecraft (Dec 31, 2014)

Thank you for the wonderful feedback everybody!! The customer loved it,  and showed me a picture of it proudly displayed on this desk. Now I have  another customer who wants a Game of Thrones based pen. More updates to  follow!


----------



## sanyalsoumitra (Dec 31, 2014)

Amazingly beautiful pen.


----------

